# Which dog is best for my Poodle?



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Has your poodle shown any interest in other dogs? Is she drawn to members of a specific or similar breed? 

One thing I'd recommend is similar size and temperament. It's also conventional wisdom that it tends to be easier to have housemates of different genders, but that could depend on your girl. 

What is her personality?


----------



## Anderson094 (May 30, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Has your poodle shown any interest in other dogs? Is she drawn to members of a specific or similar breed?
> 
> One thing I'd recommend is similar size and temperament. It's also conventional wisdom that it tends to be easier to have housemates of different genders, but that could depend on your girl.
> 
> What is her personality?


She likes the other dogs, especially the small dog breeds. She like to play with Tiny Bernedoodle in my neighborhood.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It depends on what variety you have, I have had 6 toy poodless and 1 mini poodle, all but the last one were female, all easy going gentle sweet dogs basically couch potatoes. Temperament is key
My poodles are drawn to poodles
My family members have had yorkies, those are sweet but very barky dogs also being terriers they were diggers.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

If I was going to get another breed I would look at Powderpuff Chinese Cresteds. I used to have one and she was a bit neurotic , super nervous dog but I think that could have been how she was raised. I got her late at 6months and she came from a older breeder that showed but didn’t expose her to much . She was gorgeous but the struggle with her being scared of everything was real and she would scream 🤦‍♀️. 
What I did like about her was that she was a snuggler, playful with other dogs, and easy to travel with. She was quiet until she was taught to bark by my Yorkie at the time.
I have a friend on Facebook that has powderpuffs and and they are not like the one I had at all so I definitely would consider the breed. 

Actually Nova my mini poodle reminds me of her a lot but without all of the negatives (except being a bit barky ..her prey drive, loves to dig, and her love to bark remind me of my Yorkie).


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Anderson094 said:


> She likes the other dogs, especially the small dog breeds. She like to play with Tiny Bernedoodle in my neighborhood.


Bernese Mountain Dogs are _huge_. How do you get a tiny Bernedoodle??


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Bernese Mountain Dogs are _huge_. How do you get a tiny Bernedoodle??


I don't think this person has English as a first language, and I'm guessing the Bernedoodle is a puppy.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

JJ❤cavaliers said:


> I don't think this person has English as a first language, and I'm guessing the Bernedoodle is a puppy.


. Someone in my area breeds miniature bernedoodles….. I’ve seen a few and they aren’t that small, but as a young puppy they are. I’ve also seen toy labradoodles, perhaps someone is breeding toy bernedoodles?

I would get another poodle. I just added a miniature poodle puppy and we have an adult miniature. They love to play. My adult miniature loves other dogs so I knew she would enjoy a brother.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Most poodles prefer other poodles as playmates. Think of all the positives: intelligent, easy to train, no shedding. So just get another poodle!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Unless you have a personal desire to have another breed, I'd recommend staying with another purebred poodle. I say purebred because you can find quality breeders who do health testing and breed for soundness and temperament.

When you move to cross or mix breeds you double or more the variables of all those factors. Few breeders of cross or mix do any health testing since the cost of doing that is double or more.

They're also at a disadvantage because the conscientious breeders of quality purebred dogs will not allow their best dogs (or any for that matter) to be used in the roll of the dice that cross/mix breeding usually is.

I recommend staying with poodle because you already have experience with the breed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Someone in my area breeds miniature bernedoodles….. I’ve seen a few and they aren’t that small, but as a young puppy they are. I’ve also seen toy labradoodles, perhaps someone is breeding toy bernedoodles?


This is all so fascinating to me. Lol. Going to google toy bernedoodles now...


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Sometimes you see poodle owners who also have papillon, Havanese, or Whippets.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

A breed that works well with poodles is a whippet. I have always had that combination of breeds primarily because my daughter bred and showed whippets from the time she was about 12.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

There have been some threads in the last year on this topic. Here's a link to one.








Does your Poodle Prefer other poodles?


We never were able to properly socialize our little guy. Winter and life got in the way during the first 6 months we had him. He's gotten better and will socialize with the dogs on our block. He absolutely LOVES the Golden Doodle next door. I found out he's mostly poodle. Mom was a doodle and...




www.poodleforum.com





Whatever breed you consider, you'll want to look for similar size and play style or it's not likely to go well, especially depending on how small your pup is. 

It's possible too, that they'll get along wonderfully, like bff's, or just co-exist, or not get along at all. How prepared are you to deal with the last possibility?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

PeggyTheParti said:


> This is all so fascinating to me. Lol. Going to google toy bernedoodles now...


I just googled toy bernedoodles and of course there are unscrupulous greeders who will do anything to make money at the expense of the poor dogs.

I do remember going to my vet with Babykins who is a slightly oversized miniature poodle. A family had a cute rambunctious puppy and they asked what kind of dog I had. Babykins was in a modified Continental. Can’t get much more poodley groom than that. When I said miniature poodle that’s when they started to get excited because theirs was a “miniature bernedoodle“ and they were excited to see what size their puppy would be as an adult “miniature “. I didn’t have the heart to break it to them….their puppy was going to be huge because at 8 weeks it was the same size as Babykins.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Skylar, that was a bit cowardly  Of course they will soon find out just how big that dog is going to get! Did it have huge paws?

The idea of breeding one of the big, heavy breeds to a poodle is, in my opinion, just appalling. A defining attribute of a poodle is its light, bouncy movement. That is destroyed by breeding to a heavy breed. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Johanna said:


> Did it have huge paws?


 heck yes. Enormous paws compared to Babykins.

Babykins best friend is a Berner and my friend got a puppy 2 months before I got Theo. We will be keeping our dogs far apart when her pup goes into heat. We are not breeding bernedoodles!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Johanna said:


> A defining attribute of a poodle is its light, bouncy movement.


Love that light bouncy thing!


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

They just slap on a cool sounding name, and all of a sudden it's really popular. At this point, there are so many doodles that I am positively ecstatic whenever I see a well bred poodle or other dog. Some of the doodles are nice, but still.


----------



## Anderson094 (May 30, 2021)

Thank you so much to everyone. I have just found a Pomeranian for my family, which is actually not included in my early considerations. But I love this cutie. Thanks again to everyone to show your interest.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congratulations on your new pup! I know little about Poms but always like seeing their happy little faces 

We'd love to see a photo!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Would love to see pictures of the baby Pom your Tpoo! Congratulations!


----------

